# Which One?



## Blake Bowden (Aug 10, 2015)

Many of you long time members will get this  Which one do you prefer?


----------



## JJones (Aug 10, 2015)

MoT felt more closely knit to me.  It was (mostly) Texan masons talking about Texan issues.  I enjoy MF but there's something about MoT that I really miss.


----------



## rpbrown (Aug 10, 2015)

Being a Texas Mason, I voted for MoT. However, it has been good to see differing ways in different jurisdictions. Why not have a MoT forum within the forumor even separate states have their own forum within


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm a creature of habit... But, some change is good from time to time.


----------



## crono782 (Aug 11, 2015)

I voted MoT for nostalgia, but in reality I like the new format better.


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 11, 2015)

Think global, act local.  That's why I liked it when the name was generalized.  Wider contribution.  Thanks Br Blake!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 24, 2015)

dfreybur said:


> Think global, act local. That's why I liked it when the name was generalized. Wider contribution. Thanks Br Blake!


Being a Kentucky Mason I probably would not have checked out this forum if it was titled Masons of Texas thinking that it would be topics only concerning Texas Masonry. I am VERY GLAD that I did check out this forum as I get great knowledge from the brothers here and enjoy it immensely. I guess that you can tell by how often that I am on here, lol.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Nov 24, 2015)

Warrior1256 said:


> Being a Kentucky Mason I probably would not have checked out this forum if it was titled Masons of Texas thinking that it would be topics only concerning Texas Masonry. I am VERY GLAD that I did check out this forum as I get great knowledge from the brothers here and enjoy it immensely. I guess that you can tell by how often that I am on here, lol.


My thoughts exactly brother


----------



## flttrainer (Dec 23, 2015)

I found this site as a Texas Mason. I like the idea of a forum area for the various locations.


----------

